# Power Push



## renracer (Sep 4, 2006)

Post deleted 
Mike


----------



## wait a minute (Oct 11, 2001)

renracer said:


> Ive been away from 1/10 onroad oval for about 8 years but not away from rc racing 1/4 scale. When I got back into I was told by many racers that just buy SMC specpacks off the shelf because battery's are not in the picture anymore. so after a few weeks of getting back into carpet racing and getting the car pretty close again. I BOUGHT SOME POWER PUSH 1S spec packs and all I can say is WOW what a differance, what ever Slim and his wife are doing to get the max out of these packs just keep on doing it, as I see it if you want to gamble your mony away then go to the cansino. but if you want to really buy good packs without the worry about gambling then buy some packs from Tony at POWER PUSH. I know what all my batterys wil be.
> 
> Mike


 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Sam 7 (Mar 28, 2011)

renracer said:


> Ive been away from 1/10 onroad oval for about 8 years but not away from rc racing 1/4 scale. When I got back into I was told by many racers that just buy SMC specpacks off the shelf because battery's are not in the picture anymore. so after a few weeks of getting back into carpet racing and getting the car pretty close again. I BOUGHT SOME POWER PUSH 1S spec packs and all I can say is WOW what a differance, what ever Slim and his wife are doing to get the max out of these packs just keep on doing it, as I see it if you want to gamble your mony away then go to the cansino. but if you want to really buy good packs without the worry about gambling then buy some packs from Tony at POWER PUSH. I know i will only buy Powe Push batterys for my racecars
> 
> Mike


Tony is the best!!


----------



## Danny-SMC (Sep 28, 2001)

Are you comparing the same new SMC pack to a new Power Push pack ? Are they from the same batch ? 

If Tony is able to alter the Spec packs I will make sure he doesn't offer these packs anymore as it's not the whole idea of Spec pack racing. 

Guess it's time for me to investigate this.


----------



## dr voodoo (Mar 13, 2009)

Danny-SMC said:


> Are you comparing the same new SMC pack to a new Power Push pack ? Are they from the same batch ?
> 
> If Tony is able to alter the Spec packs I will make sure he doesn't offer these packs anymore as it's not the whole idea of Spec pack racing.
> 
> Guess it's time for me to investigate this.




Lol yes put on your canadian mountie outfit and launch a investigation !!!!

You should comedown too america yourself oh waite u cant :thumbsup:

Leave slim alone god forbid anyone make a buck danny!


----------



## Danny-SMC (Sep 28, 2001)

Why can't I go to the States ? 

Get your facts straight before you talk.

Go back to promoting Ernies over priced super special selected and relabelled packs.


----------



## dr voodoo (Mar 13, 2009)

Danny-SMC said:


> Why can't I go to the States ?
> 
> Get your facts straight before you talk.
> 
> Go back to promoting Ernies over priced super special selected and relabelled packs.


Danny you are such a fool too make a statement like your the battery police? and if you finnaly got too get your passport i apolgise for that misfact be great too see you back at the birds like u used too when u were busy and had a big race team. But give it a rest u know already u have talked too the chinese. abought this issue so .


----------



## Danny-SMC (Sep 28, 2001)

No need for a passport. Just a drivers license which I have. I was barred for 3 years from 2004 to 2007. Since then I have been back but not to Snowbirds. Maybe someday but we will never worry about a big race team again. We prefer to save and pass on the savings to the normal racers in fact you can ask the few guys we have left racing for us they pay for there packs.


----------



## Danny-SMC (Sep 28, 2001)

Forgot to comment on the battery police thing. When it comes to Spec packs yes I can be the battery police as I control this pack. I've had many guys ask me in the past about the enhanced packs and I told them I thought that this didn't seem to be possible in my opinion. Now when guys like the original poster decides to post his results or opinion this gets everyone asking how this is possible and tolerated. Spec racing is the best type of racing in my opinion as it's fair and doesn't allot a manufacturer to take the same model and relabel it and get more money for it. You buy one or two packs and don't worry about it. Buy new ones when you feel like it not when you think there is something better out there.

Bottom line this needs to looked into as this is plain wrong.


----------



## dr voodoo (Mar 13, 2009)

Danny-SMC said:


> Forgot to comment on the battery police thing. When it comes to Spec packs yes I can be the battery police as I control this pack. I've had many guys ask me in the past about the enhanced packs and I told them I thought that this didn't seem to be possible in my opinion. Now when guys like the original poster decides to post his results or opinion this gets everyone asking how this is possible and tolerated. Spec racing is the best type of racing in my opinion as it's fair and doesn't allot a manufacturer to take the same model and relabel it and get more money for it. You buy one or two packs and don't worry about it. Buy new ones when you feel like it not when you think there is something better out there.
> 
> Bottom line this needs to looked into as this is plain wrong.



Now you know damn well he has no ability too enhance a lipo because if there was a way .Trinity and yourself would have done it years ago


----------



## Danny-SMC (Sep 28, 2001)

Exactly.

So why claim this and why did the original poster say these are way better than regular packs ?

This gets everyone wanting to go buy spec packs from Tony or asking me why is this allowed in Spec class. This is why I need to be the battery police in this case. In the open class enhance, super selected or whatever guys want to claim this is fine. In Spec it should be the same packs for everyone.


----------



## dr voodoo (Mar 13, 2009)

Look at it this way your still making the money you comtrol the pack so dont lose sleep over it


----------



## Danny-SMC (Sep 28, 2001)

Yes but I care about this class and it's not all about money with me I think you should know that by now. If it would be about money I would of raised the price of this pack in the past years but I have kept it the same.


----------



## horsedog (Nov 24, 2010)

4025 packs rock! Now if i can just get my hands on some of the new top exit packs my perfect mounting technique will be complete. Something about 6 inches of wire wiggling around in the car disturbs me........


----------



## Danny-SMC (Sep 28, 2001)

They are out there not sure what shops have them. Sold the last 2 on our site today.

One thing I did was to have the factory measure the length of the previous side exit wires as one was longer than the other to reach the furthest tab. They took the total length and divided it by 2 to get the length of each wire now to keep the resistance the same.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Alright you guys, knock it off. Go to your separate corners and stay away from each other on HT - or I'll help you in that regard. 

To whit - if either of you - *dr voodo* or *Danny-SMC* - post in responce to the other in the next 96 hours, you'll get a 7 Day Time Out.


----------

